# Problems with thundbird and local SASL->Postfix server

## dgrant

Hi,

I am trying to set up a mail setup as follows:

Sending:

Email Client->Cyrus-SASL->Postfix ->Internet

Receiving:

Internet->Postfix->Procmail->Courier-IMAP->Email Client

I followed the instructions at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network.

-Receiving seems to be working just fine so far.

Sending mail works with sylpheed and kmail. But it doesn't work with thunderbird. I haven't figured out if it is just a Thunderbird issue or a server issue, even though everything seems to point at a thunderbird issue right now.

My sylpheed account settings are:

  Send tab:

    SMTP authentication (SMTP AUTH): checked

    Authentication method: automatic

  SSL tab:

    Send (SMTP): Use STARTTLS command to start SSL session

My Kmail account settings are:

  General tab:

    Server requires authentication: checked

  Security tab:

    Encryption: TLS

    Authentication Method: PLAIN

My thunderbird smtp settings are:

  port: 25

  use username and password: checked

  use secure connection: TLS is checked

With thunderbird I get the following error when sending:

Apr 30 22:06:43 sonata postfix/smtpd[22798]: SSL3 alert read:fatal:bad certificate

Apr 30 22:06:43 sonata postfix/smtpd[22798]: SSL_accept:failed in SSLv3 read client certificate A

Apr 30 22:06:43 sonata postfix/smtpd[22798]: SSL_accept error from sonata[127.0.0.1]: 0

Apr 30 22:06:43 sonata postfix/smtpd[22798]: 22798:error:14094412:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert bad certificate:s3_pkt.c:1052:SSL alert number 42:

With KMail and Sylpheed, sending messages through my local smtp server works. They both ask me for a password too, but thunderbird doesn't.

I might try creating a brand new profile, to see if that helps. Or I might try the most recent version of Mozilla Mail.

David

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi dgrant,

did you ever resolve this ? Have the same issue with the latest thunderbird version.

----------

## sander2

hi!

i have the same problem.. any more ideas?

thanks!

----------

## dgrant

I still haven't found a solution. My only solution for now is to use anything other than Thunderbird. KMail and sylpheed-claws work, as well as Evolution.

----------

## dgrant

KMail is a great client by the way. It's actually made me start liking KDE!

----------

## sander2

 :Very Happy: 

i found a solution:

go to thunderbird tools->options->advanced->manage certificates

click on Import and import the /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt manually.

after that i got asked for the password when sending a mail (that didnt happen before) and sending works now!

it seems to be a bug with thunderbird. tomorrow i will try configuring kmail.

good night!

----------

## sander2

 *dgrant wrote:*   

> KMail is a great client by the way. It's actually made me start liking KDE!

 

me loves kmail (and kde) too! but IMHO thunderbird is the best mailclient for windows.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dgrant

Actually I lied, I use Thunderbird at work (on Windows).

I agree, Thunderbird is the best IMAP client for Winblows.

----------

